# Rocky Mountain Powerplay question.



## Phantomtracer (Jan 13, 2004)

I posted this in the Rocky Mountain forum but didn’t get a response. Hopefully someone here has this bike.
I’m looking for an ebike and am interested in the Powerplay. I have read some older reviews that say the motor cuts out at times. Anyone with experience on the newer models? Have they got this issue sorted out?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Post this question on EMTB Forums. All you’ll get here are hater BS.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Everything I've read or watched has been positive. One risk is that their system is proprietary so less support and maybe less development. Agree to go to EMTB forums.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

hey just saw this question

1/ No the powerplay never 'cuts out' on me

2/ there was a case of a reviewer on Youtube who had one that 'cut out' on the, but it was a beta tester. that seems to be an n=1 case

3/ I have had one incident where I powered up at the start of a ride and went to go ride the bike and the motor would not go. It persisted for a few minutes and power cycles. Then it worked for the rest of the day.
... I brought it to the LBS owner, an avid Powerplay rider himself, and he was perplexed too. So he called up RockyMtn and they quickly figured it out: the motor became 'out of sync.' It is a simple procedure to reprogram the motor sync using the control buttons on the bars, can be done anywhere any time. But since that one de-sync and reprogram, the issue has not recurred over 10 subsequent rides. This was only on my own Powerplay, not my wife's Powerplay.

hope this helps

I will mention the only issue I have with this model of eMTB system: it is very loud. The complex cogs and pulleys around the motor area adds in a lot of drivetrain noise, making it easily the noisiest ebike I have heard, of any kind of ebike. Not very stealth. It's not the motor itself, it's all the extra pulleys Rocky designed into their system. Because of this I would buy the new Specialized Levo instead if I was to do it over. 

Otherwise this is a super capable Enduro-style bike that rides flawlessly over very challenging west-coast BC terrain. 

The only component I had to replace was the brakes, which are SRAM Guide+Code brakes (Guide levers with Code DH calipers), and all SRAM brakes are HORRRIBLE. I put on a set of XT brakes ($200 on ebay) which are fantastic. But maybe a lightweight rider could get away with SRAM brakes lol.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

I finally saw one of these RM Powerplay in the flesh. 

It is a sexy beast for sure! The guy riding it is a younger (early to mid 20s I think) but definitely a ripper!

He saw my Commencal MetaPower and we started geeking out!


----------



## Phantomtracer (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the response!
Great info.


----------

